# Want to introduce myself - Hello from Germany



## Medix (May 10, 2009)

Hello, my name is Daniel and i'm coming from southwest Germany. I'm a full time paramedic (in Germany called "Rettungsassistent") and also the CEO of the german Forum for EMS Professionals _**link removed**_. I found this forum on emsresponder.com and was very surprised, how similiar this forum looks to our german forum.

Further i am a member of the advisory committee of the German Occupational Union for EMS Professinals (_**link removed**_). I like to share interesting news about EMS worldwide and learn about their systems. And, of course, i want to get in contact to interesting people ^_^


----------



## HotelCo (May 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, glad to have you here. rettungsassistent.. Is that pronounced RET-UNGS-assistant?

By the way... your English is excellent. It's better than some of native speakers on here.


----------



## Onceamedic (May 10, 2009)

super cool to have some input from Europe.  Welcome.  I look forward to your posts.


----------



## fortsmithman (May 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Medix (May 10, 2009)

Thank you all for the welcome and sorry for breaking the rules when i link our german Websites.

@HotelCo

"Rettungsassistent" can be translated as "Rescue (Rettungs-) Assistant (-assistent)". In Germany we don't have a Paramedic-System. At life-threatening emergencys in Germany we assist to Emergency Physicians which come on scene. Only if an Emergency Physician is not available, we work like a Paramedic in the US.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 10, 2009)

Woohoo

Wie gehts?

Was machst du in deiner freizheit?



My 3 years of German has finally paid off in EMS!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 10, 2009)

Medix said:


> Thank you all for the welcome and sorry for breaking the rules when i link our german Websites.
> .


Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.  As to posting the links, we tend to get a LOT of people that show up, post a link to their website, and then never return.  We're not about to give them the benefit of increased web traffic (via spiders and bots), without them being an active member of the forum.


----------



## Medix (May 10, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.  As to posting the links, we tend to get a LOT of people that show up, post a link to their website, and then never return.  We're not about to give them the benefit of increased web traffic (via spiders and bots), without them being an active member of the forum.



I understand that. I'm the CEO and Administrator of our little corner of dysfunction and we do have the same troubles i think. So sorry again for that.

@Linuss

Hey, mir geht es gut, danke !

Meine Freizeit verbringe ich mit meiner Familie und Freunden. Leider opfere ich manchmal zuviel Zeit für den EMS...


----------



## Shishkabob (May 10, 2009)

Ah, das ist spitze.

Ich spreche sehr klein Deutsch.  ^_^


----------



## medicdan (May 10, 2009)

Ich spreche ein wenig Deutsch. Meine Mutter und Großmutter sprechen, so dass ich es langsam.
Nürnberg besuchte ich im vergangenen Sommer, und versucht zu verstehen, der Krankenwagen. Hat jeder einen Arzt?
Danke!

Dan (Gaertner)

Translation (my intention):

I also speak a little German. My mother and grandmother speak, so I try to pick it up. I visited Nuremberg last summer, and was trying to understand the EMS system. Does every ambulance carry a doctor?


----------



## Medix (May 11, 2009)

Not every ambulance carry a doctor. We have ambulances for non-emergency transports (Krankentransportwagen / KTW), ambulances for emergency transports (Rettungswagen / RTW) and automobile for carry emergency physicians to scene (Notarzteinsatzfahrzeug / NEF). In a life-threatening emergency both - the Rettungswagen and the Notarzteinsatzfahrzeug - were send an met on scene. We also have Rescue Helicopters (RTH), they are always staffed with a flightparamedic and a emergency physician.
Not life-threatening emergencys being handled by paramedics only. Emergency Physicians can be surgeon, internist or anesthesiologist with an additional training.


----------



## Lunah (May 11, 2009)

Ich habe Deutsch in der Schule gelernt!  Auch wohnte ich in Deutschland sieben Jahre lang. 

*sigh* It's true ... if you don't use it, you lose it. I moved back to the U.S. in 1992.

Where I lived, I seem to remember the Rotes Kreuz responding to emergencies, like car accidents. Am I correct?


----------



## Medix (May 11, 2009)

Hi Lunah, wo in Deutschland hast du denn gelebt ?

Yes, the German Red Cross is a big EMS provider across Germany. Here, the aid organizations like the Red Cross, Johanniter, Malteser and Arbeiter Samariter Bund operates many EMS stations. We also have private ambulance services and - especially in northern Germany - fire based EMS. It's a thing of history after World War 2: the occupying power here in Germany established different EMS systems - comparable to the EMS systems in their own countries.


----------



## Lunah (May 11, 2009)

Ich habe in die Nähe von Ramstein (Glan-Münchweiler, wirklich) fünf Jahren lang gelebt, dann habe ich in München gelebt. Und jetzt mein Deutsch ist schrecklich! I miss Germany so much. I'd love to come back over, maybe as a civilian nurse working at a military base. We'll see. I need more experience as a nurse first.


----------



## Medix (May 11, 2009)

Dein Deutsch ist noch immer gut ! Ich bin überrascht, dass Einige hier deutsch sprechen und schreiben ^_^

War dein Vater in Ramstein Air Base stationiert ? Ich lebe in der Nähe von Heidelberg, dort gibt es auch eine grosse US-Base.


----------



## Lunah (May 11, 2009)

I can certainly schreibe it much better than I can spreche it these days. 

My stepfather worked for the Air Force at Ramstein, and he later worked for the Army in Heidelberg. I had already returned to the U.S. when they moved to Heidelberg, but I've visited it. Beautiful area.


----------



## Medix (May 11, 2009)

If you ever visit Heidelberg or Germany again, you are welcome !


----------



## EMS25 (Jun 6, 2009)

Medix said:


> Hello, my name is Daniel and i'm coming from southwest Germany. I'm a full time paramedic (in Germany called "Rettungsassistent") and also the CEO of the german Forum for EMS Professionals _**link removed**_. I found this forum on emsresponder.com and was very surprised, how similiar this forum looks to our german forum.
> 
> Further i am a member of the advisory committee of the German Occupational Union for EMS Professinals (_**link removed**_). I like to share interesting news about EMS worldwide and learn about their systems. And, of course, i want to get in contact to interesting people ^_^



Hallo Daniel,

I grew up in Germany and live now in Southern California. I am an EMT-1 and applied for medic school yesterday. It is cool to hear from a fellow German. A friend of mine is a Rettungsassistent in Munich. If you want to, send me a privat message.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 7, 2009)

*re*

I knew i should have tried to retain the German i learned while living there.  I was in the military there from early 1987 until the end of 1990.  Lived in Hanau.   Anyways Welcome aboard and look forward to having your input and take on things.


----------



## Medix (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you guys for your answer !


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to the board.  I lived at Ramstein air base for 4 years, my father was a military police officer.  I was only 6 years old (now 28) when I lived there.  While I lived there I did speek germen, but I can not say a single word of it now.


----------



## Medix (Jun 23, 2009)

I think many of you know Ramstein air base. 1988 there was a terrible disaster when some aircrafts falling down and kill at least 70 people and injured 346 while an airshow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramstein_airshow_disaster

By the way: my english is also not the best, so i use sometimes a translator ^_^


----------



## malukapi (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi there!

here is Nicki from Munich, Germany....Rettungssanitäterin....about EMT-B for all of you here...

I work here at my full time job as a nurse in big prison!!!...´thats also a great job!

Grüße aus München!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nicki


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 25, 2009)

I won't embarrass myself by trying my ancient German, so you'll just have to suffer my English.  I was stationed at Rhein-Main Air Base near Frankfurt for four years (87-91) and was with USAF fire rescue. Our only regret is ever leaving Europe; it was wonderful and easily the best four consecutive years of a 20 year career. Since then, my son has been stationed at Spangdahlem and Ramstein (also with the Air Force). The '88 air show incident was a horrible day; many of my friends were stationed at Ramstein and to this day won't discuss it. I was supposed to go with my wife and 3 sons (then 5, 3, and 1), but Providence intervened and we didn't attend. If any of you ever get the chance to visit Europe, do it! Language is not a barrier; believe me, their English is probably much better than your German (or French, Dutch, Gaelic, etc). Medix, wilkommen am EMTLife, mine freund!


----------



## malukapi (Aug 22, 2009)

*edit*............


----------

